# Quick Rant / Walter T Kelley Co.



## BigT (Mar 6, 2006)

*Walter T Kelley Co.*

Last week I ordered over 100 frames since I ran low this year due to a good flow that is happening now. I got the package in late yesterday and I just opened the all the boxes so I could get started putting them together and adding additional supers this morning. I had ordered divided bottom boards and to my surprise, when I opened the boxes, at least HALF are solid bottom boards! Now I either have the choice of trying to get them to send me the right bottom boards which I am sure I will have to wait another seven to ten days for shipping or either try to find someone who can cut the bottom boards for me. Extreamly frustrating to say the least! I know, it's my fault for being caught with my pants down but I am having a one of my best flows this year and ran short. This was my first time ordering from WTK Co. and the way I feel, it will probably be my last. I guess I should have stuck with Mann Lake or Brushy Mtn. Tried and true. I am sure WTK Co. has a lot of satisfied customers out there but right now, I sure am not one of them. I was really sweating it waiting for the frames to come in and now I just feel screwed and left wondering what to do so I can get the supers added quickly. Anyone in the Richmond area have a saw so I can get these solid bottom boards cut? I figure I only have two or three weeks of flow left.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm always behind.... Ever heard of natural cell? I use little foundation, once in awhile I use it, but not often.

Put all your frames together, put the foundation in all of the ones you can. Wire the emptie frames the same as you normally would. Then alternate the frames in your supers: f..e..f..e..f..e..f..e..f... You will have to keep an eye on them, but most of the time they will draw them out with no problem.


----------



## MollySue'sHoney (Apr 10, 2008)

Call them. You may be pleasantly surprised when you see how quickly they respond. I have had nothing but stellar service from Kelley. Especially if they made a mistake.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

With public degrading of them before you ever give them a chance, I suspect they will be glad they don't have to put up with you in the future. Kelley's do everything in their power to get an order right, but if you want everything to be perfect the first time every time, you need to find another world to live in.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I have had nothing but stellar service from Kelley.

Ditto. For 34 years.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I don't order often from Kelleys due to their distance but every time I have I have been impressed with the stellar service. They have gone the extra mile on several occasions. 
If one small mistake gets you this riled I am wondering how the other companies keep your business. They are not perfect either: every company in existence has an occasional order processing error. The key imo is how well/how quickly an outfit fixes any mistakes. I think your frustration comes from the level of unpreparedness you have and the inconvenient timing of this particular order error. I always try to be oversupplied with items I might need so as to avoid this type of situation. It is a researched fact (murphy's law) that the odds of a screw up rise with the importance there not be a screw up.
As others have suggested, a call to them is in order (should have been _before_ the public griping). I am sure they will respond in their normal friendly efficient manner. 
Sheri


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I'd rather extract what I have and return boxes to the hive then lose out on a crop. Then I do not have to criticize anybody.


----------



## BigT (Mar 6, 2006)

iddee, I read and re-read my post. I said nothing in my opinon to "degrade" them. This was the first time I have made a posting like this and I did so at the time of frustration. Like I said, I am sure that they have a lot of satisfied customers but at the time, I am not one of them. Of course I will call them Monday morning and get the bottom boards exchanged. The topic is called "Consumer Report...Share your experience with merchants and suppliers, both positive and negative." and that is exactly what I did. You're quote "but if you want everything to be perfect the first time every time, you need to find another world to live in." ... I'll just leave that comment alone. To the others who responded with more intelligent answers, thanks and because of the number of positive responses that you all have given WTK, I will most likely try them again. Like I said, I was very frustrated having found the solid bottom boards but I do realize that we are all human and mistakes do happen.
Big T


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I think you mean "bottom bars", these are frame components you are referring to, right? I just wanted to be sure we were talking about the same thing. Especially because I love WTK's frames - I consider them the absolute best wooden frames I've ever used. The quality of the wood they use, in all those I've received, so far, has been nearly flawless. And the nuances of their frame design has them fitting together exceptionally well, they are nearly all squarely aligned even when assembled without an assembly jig. I wish all my wooden frames were WTK frames.


----------



## BigT (Mar 6, 2006)

Joseph,
I do have to admit after looking at their frames more closely tonight, I too really like how they are made. I also have to agree with you that the ones I have looked at seem flawless. I will be putting together what I can tomorrow and just by 'dry fitting' some together tonight, they seem much more sturdy than others I have bought in the past. I never had a problem with the frames, just that the bottom bars were wrong. They probably made a mistake sending the wrong ones from being super swamped right now and I probably made a mistake by flying off the handle too quickly, which I can do at times. lol I was just sweating it waiting for the frames to get here in time before the flow dries up and got really frustrated when some of the bottom bars were wrong. I will call them Monday and I am sure they will make things good and when they do, I will be glad to let everyone know. All the responses I got have been positive for WTK so I know everyone can't be wrong. lol In the mean time, I have a friend who has some extra bottom boards from WTK like I need and I will use those and swap out when the correct ones come in.
Thanks,
Big T


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>I said nothing in my opinon to "degrade" them.<<<<

Did you re-read the title?

The big red thumbs down will always be there, for all to see, whether they open the thread and read it or not. How many newbies will read the title and decide not to buy from them solely on the red thumb? Yes, I think you degraded them in a fit of anger, and are now seeing your mistake.


----------



## Flint (Jun 2, 2008)

I've read a lot of opinions on a lot of discussion boards (other than this one), where a little disagreement turned into combative hatred between two or more participants. This forum is refreshingly different. In this thread, and some of the others of been reading, disagreements have been hashed out respectfully, with surprisingly little name-calling. 
I, too, was disappointed with WTK when I read the title. But having followed this thread up to this point, I'm thinking that I may want to purchase my next frames from them. Instead of business lost, this little gripe may have led to new business for that particular company. 
Thanks to all of the participants.


----------



## AllFloridaBee (Sep 25, 2007)

This thread reminds me that I have to place an order with WTK tommorow !


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Yep, I could sure use about six hundred of their 6-1/4" grooved top and bottom bar frames. Sure hope shipping rates don't increase again, while I'm saving up to buy them.


----------



## BigT (Mar 6, 2006)

Flint,
I am glad to see that my 'rant' won't lead you not to buy from WTK. This has almost gotten humorus to me and I will tell you why. Well as you read, I ordered the supplies and got the wrong bottom boards. I had two friends over today and we three jumped in and started putting all the frames together. I was very impressed with the quality of their woodenware. After we put what we could together (half since half was sent with the wrong bottom boards) we started to put in the foundation that was also ordered from WTK. I guess in all the talking and joking while building the frames, nobody noticed that the frames and foundation were med.'s instead of shallows. Well that would have been no big deal but I ordered shallow since all the empty supers I have are shallows. I didn't have any more empty med. supers I could use at this time. So here I was with all these med. frames with foundation and nothing to put them in. Well my buddy drove an hour to his house and picked up some med. supers for me to borrow... problem solved for now. Even though the ordered was messed up by recieving the wrong bottom bars, wrong size frames and wrong foundation, I am still going to order some other things I need from WTK because of how impressed I am with the quality of the frames, foundation, inner covers along with a few other things that came in the shipment. Right or wrong, the stuff is the best quality that I have seen yet. It is obvious that this stuff will last for years. Now I get to test their customer service tomorrow and if the same quality is in their handling of customer service like it is in the supplies they sell, I will A-OK!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I wonder, if someone had a change of heart after posting a "thumbs-down" and contacted Barry, if he would change it.....just a thought...


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Jeffzhear said:


> I wonder, if someone had a change of heart after posting a "thumbs-down" and contacted Barry, if he would change it.....just a thought...


If BigT wanted to edit his initial post and change or remove the "thumbs down", why wouldn't he just do it himself?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't think you can change the title, only the body of the post.
He will likely need Barry to change the title.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Kelly prducts are good*

I just got my order from Kelly. It was real fast and the woodword was perfect. I like the pre drilled holes and the exact amt of nails needed come with the order. I did notice that the frames dont have the v-notch anymore. There was a post a few months back where a guy was upset he didnt get all v-notch frames and I did. I guess I got the last batch! 
maybe I should put them up for auction!
NOT!!!!
Go Kelly keep up the great products!!!


----------



## arjay (Jun 8, 2007)

i dunno, if half my order was the wrong thing, i'd give that a thumbs-down, too - this forum is "consumer reports," not "let's all hug." even if a company has great service and is willing to make quick amends on their error, it's still a huge PITA to have to deal with - especially for someone like me, for whom 100 frames is a big order. kelley's is the only company i'll buy woodenware from, because it's by far the best stuff - but that also involves trusting that it will continue to be the best, and that i'll actually get it. if they screwed up an order on me, i'd say something about it, too.


----------



## BigT (Mar 6, 2006)

Update on WTK Co.:
I called today and spoke to a female who's name started with a 'J'. I explained to her what happened and she understood completely. She told me to take the wrong bottom bars and chunk them in the trash, make a fire or anything else I wanted to with them and that I wouldn't have to ship them back. She would ship out the correct bottom bars, no problem. I also ordered a few more things that I needed and because of the trouble I had with the last shipment, she made me a deal on the shipping cost. She was extreamly nice and very helpful. She is not the same person who took the original order either. On the original order I felt as if I was rushed and I even made a comment to a friend who was there when I made the order that I bet the order would get mixed up because of who I was rushed through the call. It was a totaly different experience this time on the phone with 'J' @ WTK and I feel good that the order will arrive correct this time. 'J' and her husband are also beekers and she knew exactly what I needed. With the customer service I had today, I give it a BIG THUMBS UP! Now let's wait to see what I get in the order. *Keeping fingers crossed!* lol Seriously, I do feel that the order will be right this time. I should get everything by the first of next week and will post the outcome then.


----------



## hankdog1 (May 17, 2008)

BigT said:


> Last week I ordered over 100 frames since I ran low this year due to a good flow that is happening now. I got the package in late yesterday and I just opened the all the boxes so I could get started putting them together and adding additional supers this morning. I had ordered divided bottom boards and to my surprise, when I opened the boxes, at least HALF are solid bottom boards! Now I either have the choice of trying to get them to send me the right bottom boards which I am sure I will have to wait another seven to ten days for shipping or either try to find someone who can cut the bottom boards for me. Extreamly frustrating to say the least! I know, it's my fault for being caught with my pants down but I am having a one of my best flows this year and ran short. This was my first time ordering from WTK Co. and the way I feel, it will probably be my last. I guess I should have stuck with Mann Lake or Brushy Mtn. Tried and true. I am sure WTK Co. has a lot of satisfied customers out there but right now, I sure am not one of them. I was really sweating it waiting for the frames to come in and now I just feel screwed and left wondering what to do so I can get the supers added quickly. Anyone in the Richmond area have a saw so I can get these solid bottom boards cut? I figure I only have two or three weeks of flow left.


Hey if your in a bind for stuff there is a Dadant store in Lynchburg. Should get it pretty quick if you called that store direct. I have alot of buddies that have got stuff from WTK i'd give them the benefit of a doubt. Think of it this way even the best of us mess up sometimes. Take Micky D's for instance they mess up your order you swear you'll never be back and a week later there you are at the drive thru. Give them another chance i'm sure they'll make things right with you.


----------



## BigT (Mar 6, 2006)

Hankdog, I have ordered from and been to the Lynchburg store several times. I like to take the drive there sometimes just to get away. I have picked up packaged bees from Dadant in Lynchburg. The bees they get out of Georgia are really nice bees. There is nothing like driving two hours back with the back seat of your truck folded down hauling a bunch of packaged bees. I think I drove most of the way back with the radio turned off just so I could hear the buzz. lol I think your right too about giving them the benefit of a doubt and them making things right. I feel much better after talking with Jennifer at WTK yesterday. She really seemed to know her game and was on the ball. When I ordered some additional items, she was able to spit out the item number as quick as I told her what it was I needed.

How is the flow going your way? We are having a super good flow over this way. A lot better than last year.


----------

